# Small pork tenderloin



## courtland (Jan 9, 2006)

I usually pick up one of those little 1.6lb Hormel tenderloins for a midweek meal, put some rib rub on it, and grill it for 30 minutes or so.  I was thinking about smoking it this week instead.  How much time should it roughly take to get 160*?  I'm using a ECB electric with apple and mesquite chunks.  I'm looking for an excuse to break in the new Maverick wireless thermometer thats coming in tomorrow.

-Courtland


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2006)

Courtland,

At only a pound and a half, it will not take long at all.  On average, at 220*, it takes 1.5 hours per pound.

Remember that Tenderloin is a lean cut and can overdry easily, so be diligent in tending to it and spray or mop once the Rub has adheared to it.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 11, 2006)

i like to grill my tenderloins 

what i do is cut them up into 1-2 inch pieces and wrap a piece of bacon on them and secure with a toothpick  then i let them marinate in soy sauce for an hour or so and grill for 20-25 mins over direct heat....man they be slammin :P


----------



## courtland (Jan 11, 2006)

mmmm.  Fillet style.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 11, 2006)

not really filet, more cubed


----------



## courtland (Jan 12, 2006)

I smoked it last night for about 2.5 hours with some apple and mesquite chunks.  I basted it with butter, applesauce and cajun seasoning every 30 minutes or so. 

It came out sooo juicy.  I think I like it like this better than on the grill now. It was a lot of work for just one small piece of meat, but I got to drink some beers and play darts in the garage with my wife so it was a lot of fun.  The new Maverick wireless thermometer worked like a champ.


----------



## courtland (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds great.  I'll try it next time.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 12, 2006)

man that looks good


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a few tenderloins in the freezer that I got on special. I'm definitely going to give the smoker a try on one of them. Thanks for the picture


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow! That is one BIG fork. :lol: 

Tenderloin looks wonderful. 8) What temperature did you cook it to (160*)?


----------



## courtland (Jan 13, 2006)

I cooked it to 170*.  It was just under 2lbs I think.  served 4 people (2 twice).  It was so very tender.  I ate the leftovers for breakfast as a sammich and my wife told me I have to make her another one now.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

Courtland, If you decide to feed a larger group, check out my "Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Sauce" located in this thread.  I like you idea of using butter, applesauce and cajun seasoning. Something that I will have to try.

BTW-nice pics!


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 17, 2006)

My first venture with smoking was yesterday with a fryer.  We have eaten Pork Tenderloins (the little ones as you do) but always seasoned and grilled.

Next one is gonna be smoked. The problem I have right now is finding the different wood chunks.  Home Depot has Mesquite and Hickory at half price, but nothing else.

Maybe I need to go talk to an apple orchardist.


----------



## courtland (Jan 18, 2006)

I got my wood online at a bbq site. When I get back on myPC i'll send you the link.


----------



## courtland (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's the site for wood.  If you only buy 1 bag of wood chunks the shipping doesn't make it worthwhile. If you add 3 bags then the shipping is only a couple bucks more.

If anybody has a better online source please let me know.

http://www.barbecue-store.com/woodchunks.htm


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Courtland,  

I'll try them.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

Other sources for wood chips are your Cabellas, or other sporting goods store, I have found then at the mega-grocery stores like Wal-mart too.


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks,

I just bought 6 bags of Weber's Hickory Chunks (5 lb bag) for $ 2.96 at Home Depot.  Bought 3 bags of Mesquite for the same price.  Of course, where I live its snowy and 20 degrees today so its probably a winter clearance.

Cabela's is out of stock on most of their chunks but I will take a look at WalMart.

I wonder if by going to an orchardist; apple, pear, peach that I couldn't find a bunch of scraps there.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

I have gone to the orchards just after they have pruned their field and the farmers were more than happy to let me have some.

If you give them some smoked meat they will save nice pieces for you the next time if they know you are coming.


----------



## y2kpitt (Jan 18, 2006)

You can try www.bbqwoods.com, I am having a 1/2 cord of apple wood being delivered from them.  If you happen to live in western washington, which I do, they will deliver 1/2 and full cords for no additional cost.  This will be my first purchase from them so I will provide a follow up once I actually see the wood.  As far as price went....well it wasn't free but I didn't have to rob a bank either $240 for the 1/2 and $350 for a full cord.  The little lady wasn't convinced I would use the full cord.  For those wondering a cord is 4x4x8 feet.  For course when you purchase a cord the wood is still 12 to 16 inches but nothing my trusty chain saw won't take care of.  I just got tired of over paying for apple wood in bags when here I am living in washington :)  As far as Alder wood well I'm cutting down a fairly large tree down on Friday so it should be ready by the end of summer.


----------



## courtland (Jan 9, 2006)

I usually pick up one of those little 1.6lb Hormel tenderloins for a midweek meal, put some rib rub on it, and grill it for 30 minutes or so.  I was thinking about smoking it this week instead.  How much time should it roughly take to get 160*?  I'm using a ECB electric with apple and mesquite chunks.  I'm looking for an excuse to break in the new Maverick wireless thermometer thats coming in tomorrow.

-Courtland


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 9, 2006)

Courtland,

At only a pound and a half, it will not take long at all.  On average, at 220*, it takes 1.5 hours per pound.

Remember that Tenderloin is a lean cut and can overdry easily, so be diligent in tending to it and spray or mop once the Rub has adheared to it.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 11, 2006)

i like to grill my tenderloins 

what i do is cut them up into 1-2 inch pieces and wrap a piece of bacon on them and secure with a toothpick  then i let them marinate in soy sauce for an hour or so and grill for 20-25 mins over direct heat....man they be slammin :P


----------



## courtland (Jan 11, 2006)

mmmm.  Fillet style.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 11, 2006)

not really filet, more cubed


----------



## courtland (Jan 12, 2006)

I smoked it last night for about 2.5 hours with some apple and mesquite chunks.  I basted it with butter, applesauce and cajun seasoning every 30 minutes or so. 

It came out sooo juicy.  I think I like it like this better than on the grill now. It was a lot of work for just one small piece of meat, but I got to drink some beers and play darts in the garage with my wife so it was a lot of fun.  The new Maverick wireless thermometer worked like a champ.


----------



## courtland (Jan 12, 2006)

Sounds great.  I'll try it next time.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jan 12, 2006)

man that looks good


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a few tenderloins in the freezer that I got on special. I'm definitely going to give the smoker a try on one of them. Thanks for the picture


----------



## bob-bqn (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow! That is one BIG fork. :lol: 

Tenderloin looks wonderful. 8) What temperature did you cook it to (160*)?


----------



## courtland (Jan 13, 2006)

I cooked it to 170*.  It was just under 2lbs I think.  served 4 people (2 twice).  It was so very tender.  I ate the leftovers for breakfast as a sammich and my wife told me I have to make her another one now.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

Courtland, If you decide to feed a larger group, check out my "Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Sauce" located in this thread.  I like you idea of using butter, applesauce and cajun seasoning. Something that I will have to try.

BTW-nice pics!


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 17, 2006)

My first venture with smoking was yesterday with a fryer.  We have eaten Pork Tenderloins (the little ones as you do) but always seasoned and grilled.

Next one is gonna be smoked. The problem I have right now is finding the different wood chunks.  Home Depot has Mesquite and Hickory at half price, but nothing else.

Maybe I need to go talk to an apple orchardist.


----------



## courtland (Jan 18, 2006)

I got my wood online at a bbq site. When I get back on myPC i'll send you the link.


----------



## courtland (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's the site for wood.  If you only buy 1 bag of wood chunks the shipping doesn't make it worthwhile. If you add 3 bags then the shipping is only a couple bucks more.

If anybody has a better online source please let me know.

http://www.barbecue-store.com/woodchunks.htm


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Courtland,  

I'll try them.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

Other sources for wood chips are your Cabellas, or other sporting goods store, I have found then at the mega-grocery stores like Wal-mart too.


----------



## tim8557 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks,

I just bought 6 bags of Weber's Hickory Chunks (5 lb bag) for $ 2.96 at Home Depot.  Bought 3 bags of Mesquite for the same price.  Of course, where I live its snowy and 20 degrees today so its probably a winter clearance.

Cabela's is out of stock on most of their chunks but I will take a look at WalMart.

I wonder if by going to an orchardist; apple, pear, peach that I couldn't find a bunch of scraps there.


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

I have gone to the orchards just after they have pruned their field and the farmers were more than happy to let me have some.

If you give them some smoked meat they will save nice pieces for you the next time if they know you are coming.


----------



## y2kpitt (Jan 18, 2006)

You can try www.bbqwoods.com, I am having a 1/2 cord of apple wood being delivered from them.  If you happen to live in western washington, which I do, they will deliver 1/2 and full cords for no additional cost.  This will be my first purchase from them so I will provide a follow up once I actually see the wood.  As far as price went....well it wasn't free but I didn't have to rob a bank either $240 for the 1/2 and $350 for a full cord.  The little lady wasn't convinced I would use the full cord.  For those wondering a cord is 4x4x8 feet.  For course when you purchase a cord the wood is still 12 to 16 inches but nothing my trusty chain saw won't take care of.  I just got tired of over paying for apple wood in bags when here I am living in washington :)  As far as Alder wood well I'm cutting down a fairly large tree down on Friday so it should be ready by the end of summer.


----------

